# How to teach calm entrances into public places?



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I like to take Zeke to dog-friendly public places for training on the weekends. He does really well once we are inside. We do heel work, sitting while greeted, stay, etc. One thing I'm having trouble with is teaching how to calmly enter the building. He pulls really hard, and the prong collar does nothing. He pulls so hard that I don't even like doing a collar correction because I'm afraid I will hurt him. Plus he's too strong. He is a good walker - rarely pulls on walks unless he is tired. But entering buildings.... he gets soooo excited.

So far I've been physically stopping him (picture a bear-hug, I guess?), sitting him next to me, praise, and trying again, repeat repeat until he enters the building without pulling me in with him. (he's too distracted for treats, unfortunately)

I don't think I'm teaching him correctly because it is the same routine every time.

What is the best way to train this skill?

help


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Since Buddy was a door bolter the trainer had me teach him "wait." He can't go through any door not even at home without permission. On leash to start- When we get to a door way- I put my hand in front of him and say "wait". If he goes toward the door I correct him. When I am ready to go through the door I then say "okay" and through the doorway we go. Lots of repetition. If you need more detail I can try to find my training notes.

It actually works. He no longer opens my storm doors or bolts though an open door. I left the back door braced open today to bring in groceries. I told him wait and went back and forth at least a dozen time from the car to the house and he did not move. He got a special treat for that.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Since Buddy was a door bolter the trainer had me teach him "wait." He can't go through any door not even at home without permission. On leash to start- When we get to a door way- I put my hand in front of him and say "wait". If he goes toward the door I correct him. When I am ready to go through the door I then say "okay" and through the doorway we go. Lots of repetition. If you need more detail I can try to find my training notes.
> 
> It actually works. He no longer opens my storm doors or bolts though an open door. I left the back door braced open today to bring in groceries. I told him wait and went back and forth at least a dozen time from the car to the house and he did not move. He got a special treat for that.


Thanks Mika! I should have been more specific - he DOES wait and stay at doors perfectly at home. He will not go through a door at home without making eye contact with me and waiting for an "OK". It's the public buildings where we completely lose focus.

He is a really smart and easy to train pup, so I know he can learn it. I just have to figure out the right technique! I'm sure it will take time, too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

toliva said:


> Thanks Mika! I should have been more specific - he DOES wait and stay at doors perfectly at home. He will not go through a door at home without making eye contact with me and waiting for an "OK". It's the public buildings where we completely lose focus.
> 
> He is a really smart and easy to train pup, so I know he can learn it. I just have to figure out the right technique! I'm sure it will take time, too.


I use this with any and all doorways. Any petstore, dog park, entering or exiting training, etc. he must wait. It took me 26 minutes to get into Petco one day. It was a battle of wills and I won without loosing my cool. He loves going to "school". He sees the building and goes crazy in the car- Crying and rocking. When he gets out of the car jumping, whining, etc. He now jumps backwards because he know I won't move if he pulls me forward. Training is at 1 pm but I get there by 12:15 pm- Plenty of time get to and through the door & to work on waiting to go through the door. He is now at least 85 pounds of muscle. He must wait or my face would be in the dirt.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, we'll keep working on it.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

toliva said:


> Ok, we'll keep working on it.


"You can do it"  

If I can get running man Buddy to not runaway you can get Zeke to calmly enter public places.

I have faith I you.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> "You can do it"
> 
> If I can get running man Buddy to not runaway you can get Zeke to calmly enter public places.
> 
> I have faith I you.


Thanks, I appreciate that.  I think I have a tendency to assume I must be doing something wrong when he can learn a trick in a single day and yet here he's 5 months old and I still can't figure out how to gain control of his excitement when going to petsmart.

I think my big problem is my lack of practice. I need to do this almost daily, not just weekends.... Hubby worked on him today at a trip to the vet. Said it took awhile to get inside, but they finally did it, calmly.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

toliva said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that.  I think I have a tendency to assume I must be doing something wrong when he can learn a trick in a single day and yet here he's 5 months old and I still can't figure out how to gain control of his excitement when going to petsmart.
> 
> I think my big problem is my lack of practice. I need to do this almost daily, not just weekends.... Hubby worked on him today at a trip to the vet. Said it took awhile to get inside, but they finally did it, calmly.


If at first you don't successes try, try, try again. 

What kid doesn't love going to the candy store?- Same thing for puppy.

Buddy is very smart so it can be a battle of wills. If I let his get away with something once I will spend the at least the week stopping him from doing it. 

Example he knows he is not allowed to eat the cat food. 3 days ago he ate some- Tallulah knocked the treats onto the floor so he ate them. Now as soon as it turn by back he is off to counter surf the cat food. He knows he is not allowed to counter surf or eat cat food but he got away with it once. He had not counter surfed in over a month.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I'm getting a handle on this. I tried something new today -instead of going to the places that over-excite him and working on the problem, I took him to places he has never been in (with no intention of going in), and worked on a calm approach to the building. When we got to the door we did some sit/stays at the doorway (this was at Kohls, Kroger....), staying calm when people approached, that kind of thing. He did really well by the end.

We'll be attempting petsmart again this weekend, and I think things will be better! Thanks Mika!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

toliva said:


> I think I'm getting a handle on this. I tried something new today -instead of going to the places that over-excite him and working on the problem, I took him to places he has never been in (with no intention of going in), and worked on a calm approach to the building. When we got to the door we did some sit/stays at the doorway (this was at Kohls, Kroger....), staying calm when people approached, that kind of thing. He did really well by the end.
> 
> We'll be attempting petsmart again this weekend, and I think things will be better! Thanks Mika!




Jackpot. Break through.

You can do it :headbang2


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Saw a person at Home Depot working on this last night. Dog would walk well until they got to the door and door automatically opened, dog would start pulling and jumping. Owner would make a sudden about turn and walk back out (never went in) and do a big circle, then dog was asked to sit/stay, door open and she would enter and then treat when dog entered calm. She was doing this over and over as people entered the store and exited. I had to sit on the bench to watch. When the dog repetedly entered or exited the doors without the crazies, she got a shopping buggy, hooked his lead to it and in the store they went with him all calm and happily walking. 

Boy do I need to do this with mine! My two do well going in, but run to the first person they see and try to be WAY over friendly..Yikes, they need more practice on Greeting!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This is somewhat off topic but I noticed you said you took your dog into Home Depot. So they allow dogs? I knew Lowes did, but didn't know HD does.
What other stores let dogs in?


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Deber, sounds like my dog, and exactly what we need to be doing!

lgnutah, our local HD does not allow dogs, so I think with HD it is manager discretion. Google "dog friendly" + your town, and you might find a local listing. Here in indy, we have some dog-friendly blogs that list of places where you can bring your pup.


----------

